# How much should she pay? Specialized Dolce



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

My friend is looking to buy a 2004 Specialized Dolce Sport from a friend. The friend wants to sell it for $400, but that seems a bit steep to me. 

BikePedia - 2004 Specialized Dolce Sport Complete Bicycle

It's got 9 speed Triple sora/Tiagra components. It is in good shape (shifts fine, wheels are true, tires are in good shape). 

What should she pay for it at the end of the day?

Thanks Folks!


----------



## BrianVarick (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say no more than 300 and even then it's an 8 year old bike.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I would say $250, private party.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Redundant posting. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...4-dolce-sport-what-should-she-pay-293738.html


----------



## MissNewbie (Aug 20, 2012)

Where can I find these $200-$300 good used bikes?


----------

